# I did it!



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I just have to show off the quilt that I FINALLY finished! It's my very first one. A friend signed us up for a quilting class this summer and I finally finished mine today. I'm beyond tickled!!! :nanner:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's lovely, what a work of art.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is lovely! Great job!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice, I love samplers.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Very very pretty!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice, congratulations on getting it finished.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the colors!
Heidi


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is very pretty, love the colors.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful! Im very proud of my first one, I hope that you are too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful! I love the sampler blocks and especially the colors!


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

That's a beautiful quilt. Good Job! Love the colors too.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Very nice!!!!! 
Love the colors to!

When are you starting your next one?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is beautiful! Good work.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Already have a second one started. (and a third one) All lap size since all I have is a regular sewing machine to use for the whole project. 

The second one is a another quilt just like the above but in a different fabric. The third is called "Yellow Brick Road". 

I didn't know the above was called a sampler? Why is it called that? Because each square is different? I'll have to say for a beginner's quilting class that it was extremely hard to finish. Many times I was quite frustrated trying to figure it out.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Very nice, and I do love the colors!!

Marsha


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did an excellent job, and should be very proud. Looks like you did a great job on all your points. I have taken a few classes, but we work on 1 specific pattern, and while it is fun, it would be nice to learn to do all the basic blocks.

And yes, a quilt with multiple patterend blocks is called a sampler.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I taught quilting I also used a sampler. People want a finished object when they are done. I taught strip piecing first, making a checkerboard square. Then log cabin (sometimes turned into courthouse steps), then half squares (two or three different blocks), an applique, then a choice. It helped them see why they needed lights and darks, and a minimum of three colors for most blocks. If they hated one block, they could remake another block in a different color combination to replace the hated block. We then worked on placement. I think you did a great job!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!! It is beautiful!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I really like the border fabric.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Love it! very nice job.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

What fine work you've done! I'm especially impressed with the binding, (the exact piecing is excellect) you really mastered your craft. What an inspiration to us all!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a beauty! Give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Second quilt is done! I have found that 1. I don't like the look that stitching in the ditch gives. Fabric puckers.  (Unless it changes once I have a walking foot.) 2. I need a walking foot. (bought one, waiting for it to be delivered.)




























I like the look that free motion quilting gives a quilt. (or long arm quilting?) So I'm going to have to figure out a way to get that quilted look without being able to do either one.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like how the second one turned out too. You're well on your way to being an addict!!!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be sewing today but my wrists and elbows hurt from sewing for over 8 hrs the last couple of days.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did a great job!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

